# EM tweets working on radar alt to lidar



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

An interesting tweet just came thru from Elon that could have a much cheaper option to work with than lidar

*elonmusk*
Working on using existing Tesla radar by itself (decoupled from camera) w temporal smoothing to create a coarse point cloud, like lidar
7/14/16, 7:59 PM


----------



## KirbyTurbo (Jun 24, 2016)

The final part of his tweet finished the picture.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753843823546028040


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I like how they're thinking "outside the box" with their existing hardware implementation to keep improving the system until version 2 or whatever is ready for production.


----------



## Badbot (May 25, 2016)

stereo cameras out preform Lidar and Radar.
The X started shipping with a camera housing able to hold 2 cameras.
waiting for the 2nd cam and AP update.


----------

